
Hotel chain offers a ‘social media sitter’ to handle your Instagram - PeOe
https://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2018/12/04/swiss-hotel-chain-introduces-the-social-media-sitter-to-handle-your-instagram-while-you-relax/
======
Kazooie_Bird
"Pay us to advertise on your social media account"

